# strut rub TSB



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Talked to my Pontiac dealer and there is a technical service bulletin (TSB) on the strut rub issue, it's TSB 1835023. The TSB states to turn the strut spring upside down. Apparently the spring is tapered and the narrower portion is currently the bottom of the spring, so be flipping it, we gain more clearance. 

Anyone have any concerns from a handling/performance standpoint?


----------

